# What Morph is my Leopard Gecko? :)



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey! I got a Leopard Gecko yesterday from a pet shop and was told it is a morph but they were unsure what it was. Could someone help me out?

Heres a few pics:


























Cheers!
Lee


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like murphy patternless albino, probably Tremper albino....

Nice gecko.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Aww very sweet gecko. Looks like my lil Zuma so second vote for a patternless albino(Zuma is Tremper)my photos rarely work but I'll give it a bash

















Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Looks like murphy patternless albino, probably Tremper albino....
> 
> Nice gecko.





> Aww very sweet gecko. Looks like my lil Zuma so second vote for a patternless albino(Zuma is Tremper)my photos rarely work but I'll give it a bash
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2



Thank you very much  The photos didn't work =[ I would love to see your lil Zuma


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

i agree with the above, i'd say patternless Tremper albino.
Gorgeous little leo, anyway :2thumb:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah go with a pattenless t-albino.Lovin the trempers.:2thumb:


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Second attempt with Zuma pics-Blast you tapytalk!









Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Same as mine! Patternless Albino Tremper


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Patternless Leucistic ?


----------

